# Medical advice



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I have Neutrpenia ( low white blood count) and have recently had a bag full of iron as my red blood count was low.
Have seen 6 different haematologists all with a different view on what is important.

Tv at the moment is strongly discouraging folk with colds / flu from going to GP

I have had a stinker of a cold for 3 days now my eyes are running and it's going on my chest really feeling rough.

Am taking the usual day/ night nurse medication can't feel much effect.

Am I an exception? Should I go to GP ?

Margaret


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As was posted on another thread, you would get the best answers for such a question from your professional medical adviser.....

my wife (MrsW) used to answer such questions from a medical perspective as she is a HIGHLY qualified nurse with Advanced Life Support skills but she no longer posts after she was the unwilling recipient of abuse from some on here who did not like her advice as it was at odds with their ill-informed views with no medical background at all......

My own background (Ambulance Technician) would also suggest that if you are neutropaenic then a *telephone call to your Doctor *would the best route forwards - 3 days is not long for normal, fit people with no underlying medical conditions, it is PROBABLY due to a virus, as so many things are, but sadly, there is no equivalent to antibiotics that will work with viruses..... The old adage was "with the best medication possible, it will clear up in 7 days, without it it will only take a week"......

Sorry, if that seems like sitting on the fence, but in your case it would be unwise to say anything else IMO.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Margaret

Does your GP not have a telephone consultation sevice??

If we need an urgent appointment we are telephoned by a GP and he/she makes the decision to see us or just recommend what we should do 

If you are given to chest infections and I suspect you are then you need to see a GP to decide if you need antibiotics 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Will see how I feel tomorrow.
These symptoms sometimes lead to an episode of trachea it's.
Very scary in middle of night !
A couple of puffs on inhaler sometimes helps plus sleeping upright.
Thanks for advice
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You take care Margaret 

I suspect you've been overdoing it during the holiday season too and need to rest 

Hopefully today you will be feeling a bit better 

Sandrax


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Will see how I feel tomorrow.
> These symptoms sometimes lead to an episode of trachea it's.
> Very scary in middle of night !
> A couple of puffs on inhaler sometimes helps plus sleeping upright.
> ...


I sympathise Margaret, I'm clueless to the other stuff, but can I suggest Lemsip Max, with half a spoon of sugar to taste, it does help, I've put loads of people onto it, and they won't touch anything else now, I take one as soon as I get the tickle in the roof of my mouth, and don't suffer at all really, I keep som ein the house and van just in case, Liz prefers to snuffle and suffer :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please check that the product you buy over the counter will not affect your underlying illness.Read the leaflet BEFORE you take the medicine please.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Please check that the product you buy over the counter will not affect your underlying illness.Read the leaflet BEFORE you take the medicine please.
> 
> cabby


I didn't mention that as this is an adult forum, (well mostly) and she's had enough meds to know what to do, and of course most chemists do not let you open them for obvious reasons.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

MEES said:


> I have Neutrpenia ( low white blood count) and have recently had a bag full of iron as my red blood count was low.
> Have seen 6 different haematologists all with a different view on what is important.
> 
> Tv at the moment is strongly discouraging folk with colds / flu from going to GP
> ...


Catch a helicopter to Sandringham. It's the best treatment money can buy...... Allegedly.
Most colds have to run their full course but you can make it more bearable. Give yourself plenty to drink including hot honey and lemon drinks. Comfort food also helps, there's a reason chicken soup has a good reputation!
Take things easy .


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Dosed up on boots lemon cold remedy last night and used a nasel inhaler and got a better nights rest ( til 4 am when presumably the Medes wore off.
Not really meant to combine these with high blood pressure mends but am trying to minimise use 
GP was emergencies only this morning so went to pharmacy who gave me antibiotic eye drops for the conjunctivitis .
Free in the pharmacy supply system . Marked at £5.50 if bought over the counter.
Eyes feeling better already.
No sneezing today but still chesty, nasally and generally rough. Taking it easy. May return to GP tomorrow if chest insets gets worse.
Thanks for all your advice. May try a jot toddy tonight.
The nasel spray - though apparently jot recommended with blood pressure melds - is instantly effective.
Margaret


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"Tv at the moment is strongly discouraging folk with colds / flu from going to GP"*

A cold and flu are completely different, obviously you have never had "The Flu" if you had you would certainly never want it again. If you don't believe me , look it up or ask your doctor.

http://www.nhs.uk/video/pages/coldandflu.aspx

Well worth watching.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon, Margaret! Sensible advice on that NHS video. BUT go to doc if secondary symptoms appear. My daughter-in-law struggled on with her cold a while ago and ended up with pneumonia. As Margaret indicates, exactly where is the point when one SHOULD go to the doctor?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There can be no hard and fast point at which such a decision is made, it has to depend upon previous medical history, how the person is feeling, what sort of support they have at home, any other factors such as care for others which involves them as well of course with whether it is getting worse or staying the same. If breathing becomes painful or you become abnormally (for you) short of breath or incapable of carrying out basic life activities such as getting out of bed or eating then it is time to talk to a Doctor at least IMO.

But, it is an individual response, flu is a seriously debilitating illness and it will knock the stuffing out of even a normally fit person, so someone who is neutropenic should have a lower threshold of getting specialist intervention, before it changes from a serious inconvenience to a life-threatening condition. (That may sound alarmist but the 1918 - 1920 pandemic killed an estimated 250,000 in the UK and worldwide between 3 and 6% of the world population at the time). OK support is much better now than it was then and many of the deaths were probably due to bacterial complications but.........)

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There can be no hard and fast point at which such a decision is made, it has to depend upon previous medical history, how the person is feeling, what sort of support they have at home, any other factors such as care for others which involves them as well of course with whether it is getting worse or staying the same. If breathing becomes painful or you become abnormally (for you) short of breath or incapable of carrying out basic life activities such as getting out of bed or eating then it is time to talk to a Doctor at least IMO.
> 
> But, it is an individual response, flu is a seriously debilitating illness and it will knock the stuffing out of even a normally fit person, so someone who is neutropenic should have a lower threshold of getting specialist intervention, before it changes from a serious inconvenience to a life-threatening condition. (That may sound alarmist but the 1918 - 1920 pandemic killed an estimated 250,000 in the UK and worldwide between 3 and 6% of the world population at the time). OK support is much better now than it was then and many of the deaths were probably due to bacterial complications but.........)Dave


...in my ever so uninformed opinion, the situation is bound to worsen with more deaths through neglect, as a result of people being handed off in telephonic consultations. The not so sick will force their way into a consultation, while the endangered sick will struggle on beyond the point of no return.

There was "no treatment" in 1918, and in 2018, there'll be a "no treatment" response from the NHS (and others). Full circle? Same risk? Same outcome? Makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No it does not make me think as I trust the GP's and their staff to respond to requests. I would NOT use the 111 service for various reasons, which I will not explain on here, but would telephone your own Doctor's surgery and if you are concerned ask to speak to a Doctor NOT to the receptionists however much they may wish to get involved.

Find out when you can speak to one and do that. If the Doctor believes a visit or a home call is needed they will arrange it -the consequences of not doing so are severe to say the least. I would NOT go to ED, or phone for a 999 ambulance UNLESS breathing becomes very difficult (of course that is subjective too). 

The system works provided it is not abused and having heard and been on the responding end of unwarranted 999 ambulance calls I can assure you that MANY people are willing to try to exploit the service for e.g toothache or to take a suitcase to my wife in hospital, or because I am too drunk to drive, or I feel like I might have a cold....... and so on....

I very much doubt that people such as Mees would be in that position, or any other reader on here because the members here are responsible individuals (and I am not making any exceptions to that before anyone suggests a name or three)

The lack of treatment in 1918 - 20 was due to the lack of knowledge about the cause of disease or what is now accepted as the basic tents of treatment. Support is now available for patients unable to breathe for themselves, or those struggling to extract sufficient oxygen due to lung damage.......

BUT the treatment for ANY viral infection relies upon the body's immune response system, not on antibiotics or any other drugs - there are NO other cures available for ANY viral disease.

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

That is what worries me as my immune system is compromised.
Two of the six different haematologists I have seen have indicated that I should seek early intervention particularly if I have a high temperature. An suggested that I was not taking the situation seriously 
The other four were more concerned with my low red blood count and very low ferritin levels.
I ended up with a colonoscopy which found nothing and intravenous iron infusion.

Now I just have a heavy cold with some chest infection and conjunctivitis.

Thankfully I have a very good relationship with my GP and local pharmacy.

Margaret


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is your doctor's job to make informed decisions on your particular symptoms. Do call and ask to speak to a doctor. You probably know all the "drink plenty of fluids, stay warm, stay indoors, cover your mouth if you have to go out" type of advice but it bears repeating. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> *"Tv at the moment is strongly discouraging folk with colds / flu from going to GP"*
> 
> A cold and flu are completely different, obviously you have never had "The Flu" if you had you would certainly never want it again. If you don't believe me , look it up or ask your doctor.
> 
> ...


Maybe because both are highly contagious so it relieves the system, never had flu thankfully, I don't know anyone who really has, I do know a few who've had pneumonia though.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to manage a big team of travelling teachers who were exposed to every bug known to man through contact with kids with special needs in different schools.
I myself was a teacher if the deaf constantly handling ears and hearing aids.
If a member of staff was off with 'flu' or tonsillitis I used to tell them you should be in bed for several days, out of bed but very week for several days then able to do a few chores and a short walk.
Then ( mostly ladies) get up, change the bed, tidy the house, put some washing in. Make lunch, do a supermarket shop and put it away,make the family dinner.
Only when they could accomplish this without lying down were they to consider coming back to work.
Those who returned in a week had neither had flu or tonsillitis.
This advice hopefully reduced the spread of viruses, the development of secondary problems and prevented staff from coming back yo work too soon and being ineffective and off again very soon.
Never was this abused and staff remained generally healthy.
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> I used to manage a big team of travelling teachers who were exposed to every bug known to man through contact with kids with special needs in different schools.
> I myself was a teacher if the deaf constantly handling ears and hearing aids.
> If a member of staff was off with 'flu' or tonsillitis I used to tell them you should be in bed for several days, out of bed but very week for several days then able to do a few chores and a short walk.
> Then ( mostly ladies) get up, change the bed, tidy the house, put some washing in. Make lunch, do a supermarket shop and put it away,make the family dinner.
> ...


The self employed and some others don't have that luxury unfortunately, like those on zero hours contracts, I had to work poorly or not, fortunately with nothing serious, but I must have passed my germs on a good bit


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I expect You had your flu jab as a priority Margaret 

Cuts down the odds of getting flu 

If it is a chest infection then it's likely you'll need antibiotics 

I always, know when I have a chest infection as opposed to a cold 

If it's a cold you could try a mustard bath, a couple of spoon fulls of English mustard powder in a hot bath , then wrap up warm 

A few years ago I met an old guy at the supermarket and we got chatting as you do

He was looking for mustard powder, for his bath, said he swore by it, the first sign of a cold, we found his mustard and said goodbye

I don't often get a cold but it works for Albert 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

No worse today and had a fair night.
Hopefully have turned a corner goin out for a little walk it's a beautiful day.
Eyes still running and got some congestion and yuk on the chest.
Still holding off from the doc !
Margaret


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes Kev I get that as husband was self employed.
However he had minimal,contact with bugs ( other than me) and worked mostly in the fresh air.
Teachers and the like are required to 'put on a good show' at all times not so easy if I'll.
Also co workers and parents not too happy about spreading viruses.
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Margaret 

I'm struggling to understand why your holding off from the doctor

Has he got flu? 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I went on Wednesday the surgery was packed out. Receptionist asked if was urgent so decided to wait a few ads and went to see our excellent pharmasist .
I have had flu jab.
Cold symptoms and eyes slightly better today but chest and trachea getting worse so GP in morning.
Thanks for your concern 
Margaret


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sensible decision IMO, but do try and avoid sitting in the waiting room with people spreading bugs far and wide - they never seem to have ever seen the ad from when we were young....

"Coughs and sneezes spread diseases, so drop them in your handkerchief"






I suspect that many, if not most, people do not even OWN a handkerchief - tissues have taken over (when people think to use them and not their sleeve or the back of their hand..... :frown2

Dave


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I find asking a forum such as this about any medical advice quite scary. Generally people with pre-existing medical problems should know what to do if they are unwell. Why wait for a member to offer some advice when a call to your GP could solve the problem. Sorry if I sound uncaring but people have to take responsibility for their own health. There's no point in saying 'I didn't want to bother my GP'. There is also info on NHS 24.

A/E depts are full of people who want to bypass the GP system, the clues for this service are in the name Accident/Emergency.

Rant over.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Different people use the forum for a variety of reasons sometimes it's just because they do not hav anyone to just chat things through.
I have found the comments from others very comforting.
My conditions are recently diagnosed and I have been to see the haematologist 6 times and seen a different consultant each time and each has had different issues.
I have an excellent GP but his surgery was closed over the relevant period and I did not feel I was an emergency for a visit to out of hours or a and e.
Surgery is now back to normal so I will see him.

Actually you do sound rather abrupt I don't need you to care !
Surely on this forum we discus all sorts of issues and only need to respond to those which interest us.

Rant over

Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope you get some help at the GPs Margaret - and don't come back with something else! 

My daughter was saying they're expecting a big surge in flu cases in Ireland and are even talking about closing the schools for a while to try to avoid the spread of germs. 

That may just be the media...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Different people use the forum for a variety of reasons sometimes it's just because they do not hav anyone to just chat things through.
> I have found the comments from others very comforting.
> My conditions are recently diagnosed and I have been to see the haematologist 6 times and seen a different consultant each time and each has had different issues.
> I have an excellent GP but his surgery was closed over the relevant period and I did not feel I was an emergency for a visit to out of hours or a and e.
> ...


Plus 100% on the above, it's not always for advice that we come on here, although it often is, sometimes it's just to chat about a problem, maybe to see if we're not alone or to compare docs advice etc.

I prefer to chat to my doc on the phone unless he needs to examine me anyway, surgery is always fully of poorly folk, don't want what they have, chemist (Boots) delivers so no need to go out if I feel like crap.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's so true 

We chat with friends about all sorts of things, things we are worried about, how we feel , illness

We are not asking for a diagnosis, we are asking friends what do you think?

Not expecting a professional assessment 

But a considered response 

I'm sure if I had told Margaret in my opinion it sounded terminal she wouldn't have arranged her funeral :grin2::grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Tee hee 

Still improving


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

IMESHO - My philosphy is - go straight to bed, do not pass go, do not collect £200. Don't "soldier on", spreading your germs far and wide. 

(I used to hate it when people came to work, coughed and spluttered till 11 am. Then gave up and went home, having infected me and the rest of the staff.)

Let husband/wife wait on you hand and foot, chicken soup, and whatever meds for the symptoms. 

Don't get up too soon. 

Forget the washing(etc), it may still be there when you recover but so what - anyone in your household running around naked? Drop the conscientious/guilt trip.

Benefits: you will recover quicker and more completely. Spouse will value you when you do get back to normal routine!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Roughly my routine though other half would benifited from some training


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent advice Kev and not just for such a viral infection, it also applies after trauma or injury, people rush back and then find they cannot cope and end up making things worse for themselves and those trying to cope with them....

Many people believe that it is best to "man up and get back to the grindstone" even when they are clearly not fit..... I believe now that GP's issue a "Fit" note that you can return to work not that you are too unwell to work.....

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

MEES said:


> Roughly my routine though other half would benifited from some training


 Too late now but make it a priority for when you feel a bit better :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

MEES said:


> Roughly my routine though other half would benifited from some training


If you find a good training method please let me know.
I have the most useless individual in the kitchen on this earth.
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

MEES said:


> Roughly my routine though other half would benifited from some training


Ah but have you given him sufficient opportunity to practice????:serious::serious::serious: You could fake one every now and then, like the city emergency services do.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine's repertoire is limited, but when you're sick who needs a full English or roast whatever with all the trimmings???


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to give mine due credit - when I'm sick, like when I was having chemo, he turns into Florence Nightingale. A blessing indeed!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> I have to give mine due credit - when I'm sick, like when I was having chemo, he turns into Florence Nightingale. A blessing indeed!


 I bet he looked really good.....










:kiss::smile2::nerd::crying::wink2::grin2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer Liz to do to cooking, it requires patience, and a certain type of intellect that seems more common in wimmin, also they tend to have shorter bodies so don;t have to stoop to the stove, and smaller feet so they can get closer, seems a shame to me to waste all them years of evolution.

My next girl will be 3 foot high, have a flat head and no teeth, and no I am NOT explaining any of that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine can manage almost everything except the household accounts. Who cares about them anyway? His cooking skills are recently acquired and owe a lot to The Hairy Dieters Cookbook. To be honest he, despite my years of practice, is a much better cook than I am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My last post was of course in jest, I appreciate women more than most, but for a quirk of fate I'd have been one, that would never have done, I make a much better bloke I reckon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My last post was of course in jest, I appreciate women more than most, but for a* quirk of fate* I'd have been one, that would never have done, I make a much better bloke I reckon.


It was all due to your father, not your mother....

and if you need an explanation of that I will happily switch into biology teacher mode, one of the reasons I retired was I was concerned teaching "the facts of life" to mixed classes of 14 year olds, using language that would probably have had me arrested if outside the classroom and that made me nervous..... (I always had the door open so the Technician could overhear what was being said - IMO she was the most important person in the Department, without her none of us could have functioned)

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> It was all due to your father, not your mother....
> 
> and if you need an explanation of that I will happily switch into biology teacher mode, one of the reasons I retired was I was concerned teaching "the facts of life" to mixed classes of 14 year olds, using language that would probably have had me arrested if outside the classroom and that made me nervous..... (I always had the door open so the Technician could overhear what was being said - IMO she was the most important person in the Department, without her none of us could have functioned)
> 
> Dave


You'll be telling me next that it's all to do with them there Google Chromezones.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Y would I be saying that?

It's no good being a X all by yourself..... (Turner's syndrome I believe)

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Repertoire severely limited
Mashed potatoes - very goo full of butter and milk
Fried bacon - yuk
Boiled cabbage - yuk
Then pour bacon fat on to mash.
Yuk yuk yuk


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My last post was of course in jest, I appreciate women more than most, but for a quirk of fate I'd have been one, that would never have done, I make a much better bloke I reckon.


Quick recovery, Kev. Was she looking over your shoulder?

I read an interesting article today on the acronyms used in sexting. Perhaps we need some here. e.g.
WIR - Wife in Room
WLOMS - Wife Looking Over My Shoulder

I believe the full list of regularly used acro's can be found on SAPS (Police) website if URI.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or wife nowhere to be found

As she's watching catch up Saturday kitchen 

No need to cook now 

Just absorbing the possibilities for the future :grin2:

Fortunately Albert can cook 

And tonight if he wants to eat he needs too >:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Quick recovery, Kev. Was she looking over your shoulder?
> 
> I read an interesting article today on the acronyms used in sexting. Perhaps we need some here. e.g.
> WIR - Wife in Room
> ...


Nah she didn't even get home til 7ish, I have no fear of liz, she's a pussycat.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of Kev's home snaps......










see, just a pussycat.......

Dave :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah she didn't even get home til 7ish, I have no fear of liz, she's a pussycat.


That's what they all say!:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> One of Kev's home snaps......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bears are not worried by a little pussy Dave.


----------

